# Chronic Pain CPC - remote position



## marcialsj (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello,

I am a CPC with an anesthesia consulting company with a strong emphasis in chronic pain and evaluation/management. I have been working with chronic pain for 6 years. I would like to find a remote position or a position within a company in the Jackson or Lansing, Michigan area. You can contact me via email at marcia.edging@yahoo.com.



Thank you,
Marcia


----------

